# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Eνισχυτής, Home Cinema & HiFi > [HiFi] Dc στην εξοδο

## Hifipro1

Καλησπερα εχω ενα ενισχυτη marantz pm325 και μου βγαζει -50v dc στην εξοδο στο δεξι καναλι... ελεγξα τα τρανσιστορ πανω στην ψυκτρα και ειναι ολα σωστα το μονο που βλεπω ειναι λιγο φουσκωμενοι οι δυο μεγαλοι πυκνωτες... επισεις μου ειχε καψει και την μια απο τις δυο ασφαλειες 3.5A η οποια αλλαχτηκα.. καποια συμβουλη που αλλου να κοιταξω;

----------


## ezizu

Πρέπει να ελέγξεις και τα προηγούμενα στάδια, πέρα από τα εξόδου, δηλαδή τα κυκλώματα τροφοδοσίας, driver, Vas κ.λ.π.

----------


## Hifipro1

> Πρέπει να ελέγξεις και τα προηγούμενα στάδια, πέρα από τα εξόδου, δηλαδή τα κυκλώματα τροφοδοσίας, driver, Vas κ.λ.π.


χωρις να αλλαξω κατι απλα βγαζωντας και βαζοντας μερικα εξαρτηματα για δοκιμη πλεον βγαζει 21volt και στις δυο εξοδους...
αφηνω και μερικες φωτογραφιες... 54436094_428868074353107_6186022734795898880_n.jpg54258319_262640974675307_6551779164720988160_n.jpg54433771_359482364778229_758346441126051840_n.jpg
υπαρχει περιπτωση να φταινε οι δυο μεγαλοι πυκνωτες?

----------


## Hifipro1

Το προβλημα βρεθηκε ηταν μια βραχυκηκλωμενη zenner που εβγαζε τα 20v στην εξοδο... πλεον δεν βγαζει καθολου dc στην εξοδο αλλα το δεξι καναλι οταν ειναι χαμηλα παιζει κανονικα εαν ανεβασω την ενταση αρχιζει να κοβει και να δημιουργει παρασιτα τι μπορει να φταει γι αυτο;;

----------


## Hifipro1

Κανενας καμια ιδεα;; Τιποτα;;

----------


## p270

πρωτα απο ολα καθαριζεις ολους τους ηλεκτρολυτικους πανω απο το τυπωμενο στην συνεχεια ελεγχο σε ολους τους ημιαγωγους του καναλιου που εχει προβλημα, φυσικα εκτος τυπωμενου ο ελεγχος και βλεπουμε 

σιγουρα υπαρχει προβλημα σε υλικο η υλικα ισως τα driver αλλα οπως εγραψα καλο ειναι να γινει σε ολα

----------


## Hifipro1

> πρωτα απο ολα καθαριζεις ολους τους ηλεκτρολυτικους πανω απο το τυπωμενο στην συνεχεια ελεγχο σε ολους τους ημιαγωγους του καναλιου που εχει προβλημα, φυσικα εκτος τυπωμενου ο ελεγχος και βλεπουμε 
> 
> σιγουρα υπαρχει προβλημα σε υλικο η υλικα ισως τα driver αλλα οπως εγραψα καλο ειναι να γινει σε ολα


Ευχαριστω για την απαντηση θα προχωρισω σε αλλαγη των ηλεκτρολυτικων....τα drivers ποια ειναι ακριβως??

----------


## Hifipro1

μετα απο ελεγχο το μονο που βρηκα καμμενο στο καναλι πανω ειναι το τρανσιστορ q728 που δειχνω στην φωτογραφια... το εχω παραγγειλη ηδη παιζει να ειναι μονο αυτο το προβλημα;;Screenshot_1.png

----------


## p270

mporei driver ειναι αλλαξετο και βλεπεις ,αλλα περνα σκουπα τους ηλεκτρολυτικους οπως σου ειπα

απο που παραγγειλες και ποιο ειναι ;

----------


## Hifipro1

> mporei driver ειναι αλλαξετο και βλεπεις ,αλλα περνα σκουπα τους ηλεκτρολυτικους οπως σου ειπα
> 
> απο που παραγγειλες και ποιο ειναι ;


απο ebay παραγγειλα ο ενισχυτης ειναι ενας marantz pm325

----------


## p270

για το τρανζιστορ ρωτησα ,προσοχη με οτι παρεις απο ebay παιζουν φουλ μαιμου υλικα 

ποιο τρανζιστορ ειναι;

----------


## Hifipro1

> για το τρανζιστορ ρωτησα ,προσοχη με οτι παρεις απο ebay παιζουν φουλ μαιμου υλικα 
> 
> ποιο τρανζιστορ ειναι;


2sb647 λεγεται το τρανζιστορ

----------


## p270

> 2sb647 λεγεται το τρανζιστορ


φαινεται να εχει καταργηθει αυτο ,τωρα αυτο που θα σου στειλουν ποιος ξερει τι θα ειναι ,σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις βαζουμε καποιο νεο αλλα αντστοιχο με αυτο που εχει 

οταν το αλλαξεις κοιταξε και το ρευμα ηρεμιας αν ειναι συμφωνα με σ=οσο λεει η marantz

οσο το περιμενεις κοιταξε και υπολοιπα οπως ειπα εκτος κυκλωματος

----------


## Hifipro1

> φαινεται να εχει καταργηθει αυτο ,τωρα αυτο που θα σου στειλουν ποιος ξερει τι θα ειναι ,σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις βαζουμε καποιο νεο αλλα αντστοιχο με αυτο που εχει 
> 
> οταν το αλλαξεις κοιταξε και το ρευμα ηρεμιας αν ειναι συμφωνα με σ=οσο λεει η marantz
> 
> οσο το περιμενεις κοιταξε και υπολοιπα οπως ειπα εκτος κυκλωματος


Πως θα βρω ενα παρομοιο τρανσιστορ;

----------


## p270

οχι παρομοιο αλλα αντστοιχο χρειαζεσαι και φυσικα πρεπει να γινει αλλαγη και στο ζευγαρη του 

https://www.el-component.com/bipolar-transistors/2sb647

https://www.diyaudio.com/forums/soli...bstitutes.html

diabase οσα σου εβαλα απο τα λινκ ποιο πανω

----------


## Hifipro1

> οχι παρομοιο αλλα αντστοιχο χρειαζεσαι και φυσικα πρεπει να γινει αλλαγη και στο ζευγαρη του 
> 
> https://www.el-component.com/bipolar-transistors/2sb647
> 
> https://www.diyaudio.com/forums/soli...bstitutes.html
> 
> diabase οσα σου εβαλα απο τα λινκ ποιο πανω


Αλλαξα το τρανζιστορ που ηταν καμενο και τωρα παιζει το δεξι καναλι λιγο καλητερα αλλα παλι οταν ανεβασω ενταση παιζει με πολλα παρασιτα και παραμορφωσεις τι μπορει να φταει;

----------


## p270

αν το αλλαξες με αυτο που εφερες απο ebay παιζει να ειναι μαιμου οπως σου εγραψα 
ρευμα ηρεμιας εχεις κοιταξει ειναι αυτο που λεει η marantz
εψαξες ολα τα ημιαγωγα οπως σου εγραψα εκτος κυκλωματος ωστε να δεις με σιγουρια αν εχουν προβλημα η οχι ;
πρεπει να κοιταξεις και τα τρανζιστορ εξοδου 
αλλαξες τους ηλεκτρολυτικους που υπαρχουν στο κυκλωμα σιγουρα εχουν προβλημα 

και για να παμε και παρακατω δεν ειναι απιθανο να υπαρχει προβλημα σε καποια αντισταση ειδικα γυρω απο εκει που ηταν το ζενερ που αλλαξες και οταν λεω προβλημα μπορει να εχει ανοιξει δηλαδη να εχει αλλαξει η τιμη τις 

για ολα αυτα πρεπει να εχεις και το σχεδιο του μηχανηματος

edv για το service manual alla απο οτι ειδα υπαρχει και σε αλλα site 
https://www.hifiengine.com/manual_li...tz/pm325.shtml

----------

